# SC16 For Tampa Bay



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing your new ride.


----------



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

Boat has been sprayed.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Lookin' purdy!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That color came out good!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I do like BLUE!


----------



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

So I will be heading down to Ankona on Saturday to pick up the new SC. Will post some pictures when I get it home.


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice man! I can't wait for mine! But you might want to consider investing in a better push pole. The moonlighter may get a little heavy. Especially because it's a 20.


----------



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

The moonlighter fiberglass is over 6 lbs but the carbon fiber is only a little over 4lbs. It is about the same as a Carbon Marine Loop in weight. It's heavier than a Stiffy but I think it should work. I hope to be out Sunday weather permitting.


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Saw your boat while I was there visiting on Tuesday afternoon.

Very Sharp, I'm sure you're going to be happy fishing out of that machine.

I'll keep an eye out for you on The Bay, be cool to actually see an SC16 in the water


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

Alright! I've been waiting long enough! PICS?!?!? It's Saturday afternoon! Lol. ;D ;D


----------



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just a few pics. Had to rig up the battery for the trolling motor and was out looking for a small deep cycle battery for the Lowrance but can't find anything. Should be going out tomorrow morning and will put some better pics up then.


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

WOW!  Looks great!!!!!!!!! Makes me want mine ssoooooo bad. Same exact setup but rigged mine with the baitwell and 2 drawer tackle station.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats! Let me know when you're going out and we'll meet up on the water. I usually put in at Maximo.


----------



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Congrats! Let me know when you're going out and we'll meet up on the water. I usually put in at Maximo.


I will do that. I will be going out a lot since I am a teacher I have time to head out. Do you go out during the week?


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice rig and sweet color!!


----------



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

Took out the SC for the first time today. Have the first 2 hours of break in done. Also caught the first fish for the new boat. 


I then happened to caught my first ever snook. Don't think he would make the limit in Sept. 


And to top it off


Over all two reds, two trout, one snook, one jack, and a few lady fish thrown in. Now if only this will happen every time.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking good Josh! Nice to see the finished product when I was at the beginning of the process!


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm jealous


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice boat and good job on a slam to break it in.  Question for you where did you buy the non skid floor that you have in your garage. I bought a snap on truck that Iam converting into a food truck and thats the floor in it. I need to purchace a few more pieces. Sorry for the derail


----------

